# Where to buy a M4 A3



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy a Bushmaster M4 A3? For overall availability and price?

Thanks guys


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Normally I'd say check out Bud's Gun Shop, but looks like they are all out of Bushy's. With all the panic AR buying and price hikes, you're might be in for lots of "Out Of Stock" signs and some sticker shock on price. You're best to probably call every one of your local shops and see what they have. You might also want to try your local pawn shops. 

Glad I got my AR last spring.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah....my local gun shop has some stuff..........but not how I want them set up.

What do you guys think about the different brands????


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Where are you from, Jims in Fayetteville still had some and some others I never heard of. I did buy the last S&W they had on the shelf.



"It is an unfortunate fact that we can secure peace only by preparing for war" JFK


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Where are you from, Jims in Fayetteville still had some and some others I never heard of. I did buy the last S&W they had on the shelf.
> 
> "It is an unfortunate fact that we can secure peace only by preparing for war" JFK


I am in Central Florida. How do you like the S&W?

I can get my hands on one at the local shop.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

There is a small shop in Winterville, NC that has a lot or AR's in stock also customs. It you want the info send me a private message and I will get you his info.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't even want to think about an AR right now. If you can get one for a price you can live with get it and but what you need to set it up how you like it later.

The prices have gone nuts these days. I bought a Double Star the beginning of this year at a gun show Got it for 700.00. I seen one just like it a few weeks ago at the same gun show. It was 950.00. The higher end ones like what you are looking for were a good 500 bucks over what they were last year. The sellers have to be loving all this panic buying. Even AKs are going way up. I was looking at different AR and AKs on gunbroker tonight...crazy prices.

Maybe even try looking for a lower receiver and building it from there.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't gotten one yet but am planning on buying one soon. I've been researching which brand to get and some of the so called experts are not fans of the Bushmasters. I forget which forum has a chart with their recommendations, AR15.com or m4carbine.net and some good basic knowledge.

As much as I hate getting gouged on price if they are able to get the assault weapons passed it will be money well spent.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

You can try here http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp but the prices are going wild, you could get a lower and build it yourself. I do like the S&W. Dont forget to add shipping and FFL fees.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a bushmaster and it is a very good weapon. I plan on taking it to Gunsite next summer and I will let you know if it fails. 

It is every bit as good as the colt I owned several years ago.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

omegajb said:


> I haven't gotten one yet but am planning on buying one soon. I've been researching which brand to get and some of the so called experts are not fans of the Bushmasters. I forget which forum has a chart with their recommendations, AR15.com or m4carbine.net and some good basic knowledge.
> 
> As much as I hate getting gouged on price if they are able to get the assault weapons passed it will be money well spent.


Bushmaster makes a good gun. If it was handed down from God thyself someone expert would try to show where it was not so good.

As far as money well spent? Y'all are about 6 months to a year too late. The prices are like 90% higher than they were on the 3rd of Nov. But it could get worse and they might get gone so if one of these are what you want I'd get to looking pretty hard. I bought a lower receiver a year or so and bought a while gun 6 months back..Real glad I did.


----------



## Psycho-82 (Dec 27, 2008)

Best bet right now is to order a lower or three and build them yourself. Youll make exactly what you want and if you kinda tight on cash atleast you have the piece they call the "weapon"... you know the one with the serial number on it (thats the lower in case you didnt know :lol: )


----------

